# Rotomolded soloskiffs



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Not mine but seems like a pretty sweet deal for anyone looking for a Microskiff

https://houston.craigslist.org/boa/5281175697.html


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Noticed that the other day as well.


----------

